# I really hate crows



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I was on my way over to my 91 year old Grandpas house earlier and decided to check the underneithe side of a busy bridge for sick or injured pigeons and I looked over and there sat a big ol crow with a still moving baby ferel squab in his mouth, I hurried up and put my jeep in park ran over towards the darn crow and it flew with the baby in tact 6 feet farther so I yelled like crazy and it took off. The baby was still flapping it's little wing I picked it up and it was taking it's final breaths and died in my hands. I am so mad and I can't get that image out of my head of that little wing flapping. From what it looked like the baby was 1 week old and very well fed. It's crop was full. It's mouth was filled with blood though. Crows and Hawks know where the pijjies nest so I know they will be back. I feel so bad for the momma bird to come back to no baby. It is resting in peace though without being eattin by some stupid crow. Sad to see.


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Well a long time ago I didn't think much of crows either until I hand reared one. Then I discovered they're not stupid at all, but highly intelligent birds. They also have a place in this world the same as pigeons do. It's unfortunate you saw nature in the raw, this happens a lot at this time of the year as all birds are rearing their young, and those young are growing bodies which means a high protien diet. In the case of the crow that means meat. Being an intelligent bird he knows exactly where to go looking for that to provide for his family. Very sad for the pigeon, I know.
Sorry if you think I am jumping to the crow's defence and ignoring the plight of the pigeon, I am just trying to put things into perspective. At the end of the day I would probably have done the same as you and jumped out of the car to rescue the baby, but as a corvid expert I dispute the fact that they are stupid. 
Now if everyone thinks I'm a bit crotchety, please say so, I'm just recovering from a nasty stomach bug and I'll retire and shut up if necessary.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I am so sorry that you had to witness such a terrible sight.

I don't know about the hawks, but if the crows could be distracted by other sources of protein perhaps they would leave the nestlings alone? I feed the local crows eggs that I have taken from the pigeons nests and replaced with plastic ones, but I think that they would eat chicken eggs or just plain beef if it was left nearby for them. They also love fat balls.

The crows might also chase the hawks away.

Just a thought.

Cynthia


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Good point Cynthia, crows will harrass the hawks - and in doing so will be distracted from why they were there in the first place, although not for long sadly.
Unfortunately this is the way of the world and I learnt it a long time ago. It's hard to watch and at times can be brutal. Nature looks at the species as a whole and not at the individual. Evolution has shown that pigeons do very well as a species despite the predation on them. We as humans have sensitive caring instincts and we see beyond that to the individual suffering.
This goes on around us all the time. We don't see most of it, but the cases we do see are upsetting and it is difficult to adjust to the fact that this goes on and at the end of the day is for the good of all the species involved.
I am sure though that does not help the baby pidgie's parents at this time.
Cynthia has a very good point, distraction and satiation can be a great help, although heaven knows, I've yet to seen a growing baby bird sated ! Not even a pidge. They'll still scream like they've been half starved even though you've overfilled their crops!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I wonder if the crows would go for a high protein chicken flavored dry dog food? It might be worth a try.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I, too, am sorry you had to witness nature at work in such a close and brutal manner. Sadly, by causing the crow to lose the meal he had already started, another little one will now get taken that might not otherwise have met the same fate. These things are truly heartbreaking for most of us humans to witness, but it is all part of how the natural world works.

Terry


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Im sorry to hear that poor little squab had died right in your hands 

Crows are realy speacail birds but the only thing most of us dont like is when they kill and eat the baby birds that we love so much.I attract crows around me to scare away the hawks too it works at keeping my pigeons safe but as long as they dont start eating baby birds around here its ok.

So sorry to hear that tho thats nature for you I used to hate when things happened like that but now I have realy learned its just nature's ways.

Ps:He he sorry about my aviator.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

This is so sad to read but not surprising  . I rescued a young crow (Jake) a few years ago and I remember my dad wasn't amused that I was keeping a crow for a while as he had witnessed a crow plucking every single chick from a blackbird's nest in the garden. I found this crow on the ground late at night in the middle of a public park near my parents as I was walking their dog. It's lower body was partially paralysed and couldn't perch or fly. I took it to my vet who said there was a good chance that it would regain normal function so I 'worked' with him and took him out for flying lessons until he improved. I recall feeding him cat food which he seemed to enjoy. I didn't want to keep him too long so after a couple of weeks I took him to a nice country park in the summer for release. As soon as I opened the box he didn't even stay around to say thanks lol he flew off into the trees. I've always wondered if he managed to find food for himself and survive.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It is heartbreaking to witness what you did. I love pigeons very much but I also love crows. I've mentioned many times that we have had a family of crows "live" with us for many years and I worry about them almost as much as I do the pigeons. They are so smart and funny. They lounge around in our yard during really hot days gazing up at the sun. It's funny to watch them and I still don't know why they do that.

We really encourage them by feeding them every day. I feed them soaked dog food, canned dog food, chicken, bread sometimes (whole wheat), leftovers, and they really help keep the smaller hawks away. They can't run the larger hawks away (we feed them too) but they agitate the poor things while they're eating by sneaking up and pulling their tails.

We also give them eggs from the aviary. At least the eggs don't go to waste and they actually know where to look for them. 

It's just nature but still it hurts to see it happen.


----------



## Avalona Birdy (Apr 12, 2006)

That must have been pretty trying, but crows have to eat,too, you know. I mean, we eat chicken and cows and pigs....( Well, maybe you don't, but others do) And that's the food chain. Not being rude. But it's true. Perhaps you should put something else out so he won't come back for, perhaps, other baby pigeons? Crows will eat most anything, I think. It is frustrating to have something die in your hands though. I should know. I have had many baby doves and such die in my hands because of severe pecking and so on. It isn't easy, but that's the way it is in nature.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I don't think the crow was stupid far from it just upset that I had to see such an awful thing as I don't deal with death of an animal or bird to well is all. Hope you feel better real soon. Please don't mind me asking what is a corvid expert do?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

naturegirl said:


> Please don't mind me asking what is a corvid expert do?



Hi Naturegirl, 

Helen just means that she's well versed on corvids (members of the crow family). She's rehabbed many and had unreleasable crows for a long time so she's a bit of an expert regarding their ways, behaviour, intelligence, nutritional requirements etc.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I understand now Brad thank you for the input.  I do understand Nature but don't like to see the bad side of a baby getting eattin. I just wish the image would leave my head that is all. I have a real big soft spot in my heart like we all do for Pigeons and love watching them grow, into beautiful birds. The other thing that kind of got to me is that baby was about the same size as my pesto was when I found her. So cute and sweet. I was so angry at the time I was shaking terribly.


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

I understand how you feel Naturegirl. I also understand that such events are part of nature but it's emotionally difficult to watch another animal suffering/dying. I love all wildlife but can't watch that many nature progammes on TV as they are spoiled for me with all the distressing footage of 'the food chain' events. I know this is shown for educational purposes but I'd rather not watch any of it. I appreciate that it is very difficult to forget the horrid image of this poor baby. After many years, I can still vividly recall the image of seeing a poor feral meet a horrible end. It's a cruel world.

Lindi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Rooster2312 said:


> I understand how you feel Naturegirl. I also understand that such events are part of nature but it's emotionally difficult to watch another animal suffering/dying. I love all wildlife but can't watch that many nature progammes on TV as they are spoiled for me with all the distressing footage of 'the food chain' events. I know this is shown for educational purposes but I'd rather not watch any of it. I appreciate that it is very difficult to forget the horrid image of this poor baby. After many years, I can still vividly recall the image of seeing a poor feral meet a horrible end. It's a cruel world.
> 
> Lindi


Lindi, me too. We just turn the channel when they start talking or showing pictures of any animal/bird in distress. I just can't stand it.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*A little off subject kind of*

You know as growing up as a young child my Dad was an avid deer hunter and seeing death to an animal didn't bother him, he knew I hated hunting and back then I didn't like it and still don't, I know why now as I am older about culling herds etc. Over the years of rehabbing my Dad has watched me feed babies and hear my side about nature and he no longer hunts  but now helps me with my babies. I turned my Dad around about nature and respecting the animals out there. I guess it was as he grew up with a very stubborn, and extremely strict Polish father he passed his beliefs down to his boys well I just happened to turn that negitive side into a more possitive look on life.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

naturegirl said:


> You know as growing up as a young child my Dad was an avid deer hunter and seeing death to an animal didn't bother him, he knew I hated hunting and back then I didn't like it and still don't, I know why now as I am older about culling herds etc. Over the years of rehabbing my Dad has watched me feed babies and hear my side about nature and he no longer hunts  but now helps me with my babies. I turned my Dad around about nature and respecting the animals out there. I guess it was as he grew up with a very stubborn, and extremely strict Polish father he passed his beliefs down to his boys well I just happened to turn that negitive side into a more possitive look on life.


THAT IS JUST TERRIFIC! THANKS FOR SHARING! HELPED MAKE MY DAY A MUCH BRIGHTER ONE!!  

ONE PERSON CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Lindi, me too. We just turn the channel when they start talking or showing pictures of any animal/bird in distress. I just can't stand it.


Me too! I worked 7 years for a Vet before moving to AZ. I can no longer do so or go to a shelter! I'm waaayy too emotional and have gotten worse with time!

I tear up going to a cat SHOW! Takes me an hour to "calm" down. My psychic friend said I was especially sensitive to "vibes," especially seeing the cats there who need homes!

Sure is difficult reining in those emotions once they get start sneaking out!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

But you know, Shi, when we get in a seriously ill or injured pigeon, I don't even think about that. Kinda funny, huh?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> But you know, Shi, when we get in a seriously ill or injured pigeon, I don't even think about that. Kinda funny, huh?


You are sooo correct! Must be the difference in being able to HELP...

There WAS Mr. Squeaks...


----------

